# How to Frankenstein bottles?



## bottles_inc (Dec 22, 2019)

I recently found a pretty rare local bottle with the top broken off. Luckily, I also found a neck from another bottle in pretty good shape. I was hoping to chip/cut them in to shape and cobble them together so I have a semidisplayable example until I hopefully find an intact one. Any advice for a total beginner to the art? I don't think I can get away with cutting at the lowest point of damage on the body and the highest part of the damage on the neck. Pretty sure I'll have to do it on a slant. What tool /attaching method would be good for this? Pics below.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 23, 2019)

If it's rare, I don't think it's a good idea to mess with it.


----------



## embe (Dec 23, 2019)

Could end up worse than it is currently, unless you know what you're doing.  I see what you mean about the slant but keep in mind lining up two angles will be tougher than a straight cut.


----------



## Soda (Dec 23, 2019)

It would be very noticeable if you tried and would probably reduce their existing value drastically.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 23, 2019)

I've heard of gluing pieces of one bottle back together but not pieces of separate ones.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 24, 2019)

The glass is too thick for a normal glass cutting kit. You may need to research for other more heavy duty kits then experiment on junk bottles or curved glass of similar thicknesses.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 19, 2020)

Too much work. You could use a wet saw(tilesaw). Needs a continuous rim blade. Wet sand any chips to clean up edges. Use epoxy to reassemble. Cleans up with alcohol.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hobbleskirt i cut into ten slices and tumbled. Put back together.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 16, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hobbleskirt i cut into ten slices and tumbled. Put back together. View attachment 201787View attachment 201787


NICE!!!! That is a cooool look! have you done this to other bottles? ~Fred


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2020)

I was lucky enough to apply this blobs top to it's top after found in bottom of privy with broken off top. In person nobody can tell, even after I tell them & they look closer.  A super Rare 1870's Bottle. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 11, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> NICE!!!! That is a cooool look! have you done this to other bottles? ~Fred


I could do that to any bottle. I have loads of hobbleskirts. I think i may do another or two. I wanted to make a windchime out of it. I have loads of other things to do. Not enough hours in a day. Maybe i will finish it one day.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 11, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I was lucky enough to apply this blobs top to it's top after found in bottom of privy with broken off top. In person nobody can tell, even after I tell them & they look closer.  A super Rare 1870's Bottle. LEON.View attachment 205642View attachment 205643View attachment 205644


Beautiful job Hemi! Can i ask what adhesive you used. I use an industial strength glass epoxy. I just have a hard time with color bleaching out in the sun. I like putting bottles in the window. I don't like the solid pigments because they thicken the epoxy and i sometimes get air bubbles. I have been leaving it clear. I don't fix that many and i thank God for that.


----------

